# рассмотрение декларации



## Etcetera

Ciàu,

How can рассмотрение be translated into English in the following phrase:

Рассмотрение декларации о соответствии с прилагаемыми документами.

The trouble is that I need to use noun here. "Examination", "study" and "review" don't seem to fit in...


----------



## Q-cumber

I suggest "consideration".


----------



## Crescent

HHhm, Etcetera. 

Actually, again we seem to disagree: you've really got to have more faith in yourself. The suggestions you make are really very good and suitable!  
I personally really like ''review of the declaration.''

But if you're really not happy with that, you could use ''investigation'', perhaps?
(although Q-cumber's ''consideration'' is also 5 балов. )


----------



## Kolan

The formal term is *processing*. For example, _processing fee_ - плата за рассмотрение


----------



## Stripped

Kolan said:


> The formal term is *processing*. For example, _processing fee_ - плата за рассмотрение




Exactly. Eg: process custom forms - рассмотреть таможенные декларации.


----------



## Etcetera

Thank you! The formal term is what I need in this context.


----------



## Q-cumber

*Kolan*

processing *о соответствии с  прилагаемыми документами* (conformity with the documents)? Ой ли?


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> processing *о соответствии с прилагаемыми документами* (conformity with the documents)? Ой ли?


А почему нет? Исходный текст - не лучший образец канцеляризма, зачем его копировать, если понятно, о чём идёт речь и чему это соответствует в практике англоязычной страны?


----------



## papillon

I agree with Crescent: IMHO _review_ would be the most appropriate term.

Processing to me implies a more routine, uneventful operation. Processing of your passport request will take between 3 to 4 weeks. In this case, however, we are examining whether the declaration complies with a specific set of documents. 
If Etcetera simply said:  Рассмотрение декларации, I would suggest processing <of> the declaration.
But somehow, adding  
Рассмотрение декларации _о соответствии с прилагаемыми документами_ changes in my mind to
review of the declaration for the agreement with the documents supplied/provided


----------



## Etcetera

The pattern of the sentence is slightly different:
Рассмотрение декларации о соответствии с прилагаемыми документами.
I.e., the declaration of conformity is processed/reviewed along with additional documents. 
And alas, the context is very formal.


----------



## papillon

Etcetera said:


> The pattern of the sentence is slightly different:
> Рассмотрение декларации о соответствии с прилагаемыми документами.



Oh, I see. I have a very naive question then: how do you know that this is how it's broken down? Декларация о соответствии .. чему? Наверно из-за того что это не было указано я, понял фразу по-другому
Рассмотрение декларации о соответствии с прилагаемыми документами.

(I'm sure you're right, it's just how I saw it)

*EDIT*: I see, I just saw one of your other threads. Cоответствия требованиям пожарной безопасности?


----------



## Etcetera

Честно говоря, я сначала поняла эту фразу точно так же. Но, еще раз внимательно вчитавшись в контекст, поняла, что имеется в виду другое. Контекст - великая вещь!

*Декларация о соответствии *- это устойчивый термин, и даже широко использующийся в узких областях. Вот, например, объяснение того, что это такое. 
Я сама узнала о существовании такого термина всего два дня назад.


----------



## papillon

Etcetera said:


> Контекст - великая вещь!


It is indeed.

Unrelated to your question, I will make a tangential suggestion: for the word *соответствиe* I would use the term compliance, i.e. _compliance declaration_/_statement._


----------



## Etcetera

You see, there's a number of established terms where the word _conformity_ is used - including _certificate of conformity _and _declaration of conformity_. I just have to use the generally accepted terminology...


----------



## papillon

I was slighlty surprised that _conformity _would be preferred over compliance. Not that Google is the ultimate judge of "general acceptance", but just FYI, searching for these terms in quotation marks (") yields:

"Certificate of conformity"          247 000
"Declaration of conformity"   728 000
"Certificate of compliance" 1 320 000

I find that while the verbs "to conform to" and "to comply with" are used widely, the noun compliance (with smth) is more idiomatic than conformity. Unless you're trying to emphasize the non-rebellious nature of something.


----------



## Etcetera

The results are striking indeed!
Multitran, however, insists on the use of certificate of conformity, and in Multitran I trust.


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> The results are striking indeed!
> Multitran, however, insists on the use of certificate of conformity, and in Multitran I trust.


Слово "декларация" уже было однажды переведено с английского и сохранило в целом свой смысл (по крайней мере, для данного контекста), зачем же обратно его переводить как certificate?

По логике вещей, сертификатом эта бумага станет после её рассмотрения с прилагаемыми документами и принятия решения по этому вопросу, что и есть processing.


----------



## Kolan

papillon said:


> I agree with Crescent: IMHO _review_ would be the most appropriate term.


_Review_ носит также значение "_пересмотр_", в котором чаще всего употребляется и понимается. Не забывайте также значение "обзор".

Процедура, связанная с этими бумагами, является, во-первых, первичной, во-вторых, именно формальной операцией, ведущей к выдаче что-то типа сертификата, в который будет включён текст _декларации о соответствии_, написанный заявителем. Этот текст становится официальным документом после его утверждения.


----------



## Etcetera

Kolan said:


> Словл "декларация" уже было однажды переведено с английского и сохранило в целом свой смысл (по крайней мере, для данного контекста), зачем же обратно его переводить как certificate?
> 
> По логике вещей, сертификатом эта бумага станет после её рассмотрения с прилагаемыми документами и принятия решения по этому вопросу, что и есть processing.


Если Вы внимательно посмотрите на наш с Papillon обмен репликами, то Вы увидите, что мы обсуждали, главным образом, возможности перевода слова "соответствие" на английский язык. Никто и не думал превращать _декларацию о соответствии _в _сертификат_.


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> Если Вы внимательно посмотрите на наш с Papillon обмен репликами, то Вы увидите, что мы обсуждали, главным образом, возможности перевода слова "соответствие" на английский язык. Никто и не думал превращать _декларацию о соответствии _в _сертификат_.


Я и почитал внимательно,





Etcetera said:


> You see, there's a number of established terms where the word _conformity_ is used - including _certificate of conformity _and _declaration of conformity_. I just have to use the generally accepted terminology...


и понял, что оба термина рассматривались как подходящие. Но на самом деле подходящим является только один их этих двух. Как правильно заметил papillon, годится также statement как устойчивое сочетание statement of conformity.


----------



## Etcetera

По-моему, у нас произошло что-то вроде когнитивного диссонанса. 
У меня в мыслях не было переводить _декларацию о соответствии_ как certificate of conformity - понятно, что это разные вещи. 
В посте №14 я привела оба термина только как пример устойчивых словосочетаний с conformity.


----------



## palomnik

Etcetera, я верю, что _certificate of compliance_ лучше всего отражает американский узус в этом случае.

Что касается перевода _рассмотрения_, это зависит от единицы, которая проводит рассмотрение; это может быть _review, examination,_ даже _approval_ или _final approval._


----------



## Kolan

palomnik said:


> Что касается перевода _рассмотрения_, это зависит от единицы, которая проводит рассмотрение; это может быть _review, examination,_ даже _approval_ или _final approval._


Это верно, но всё, что вы перечислили - это последовательные этапы, составляющие  _processing_.


----------



## Etcetera

Palomnik:

Насколько я понимаю по контексту, имеется в виду рассмотрение означенной декларации на таможне при ввозе товаров. Т.е., первичное рассмотрение. Review, наверное, в таком случае не совсем подходит?

С compliance тогда возникает дополнительная проблема - мой английский ближе к британскому варианту, так что, наверное, британский или нейтральный термин будет уместнее.

PS Небольшая поправка к Вашему русскому - английское I believe соответствует скорее русскому "я думаю".


----------

